# New Tv



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I got myself a new TV, a 2013 GMC 2500HD 4X4 with the 6.0 gas engine. I problem is that, I didnt expect to get any gas mileage towing but am really dissapointed with the daily nontowing mielage. It is getting 10 mpg as a daily driver, flat ground. I am in a rural area where it is 10 miles to anything, 20 miles to WMT. Anyone got one of these trucks. I did expect to get at least 12 to 14 on a daily basis, am looking at a tuner of some type hopeing that will help. any ideas, I would probably get killed if I took it back and traded it but I cant afford to drive it. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

A good friend has an 09 GMC 2500 HD 2wd with 4:10 gears and the 6.0. The motor is great the MPG'S suck he is only getting 12 or 13 empty and 11 towing. That seems to be the issue with the 6.0 gasser great motor pull anything including the gas station in tow to keep fuel in it. To be honest with you if you really want any kind of MPG'S with a truck better go 1/2 with HD tow package. Your rv has a weight of about 7500 lbs I think loaded. I would use an F-150 Ecoboost or 5.4, Chevy 5.3 or 6.2, and or a Toyota Tundra 5.7. In my opinion either of these would pull your unit down the road with little effect. Notice I did not mention the Dodge with the Hemi. Good motor also but MPG'S will not happen this motor drinks gas like an alcholic drinks beer( quickly) LOL. Sorry had to throw that in.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

It has the 3.73 rear, I would be happy with 10 towing but I havent towed with it yet but 10 driving around is unacceptable, I guess I will just take my loss and move on,Really nice truck but I dont need a garage Queen, it cost to much. thanks for response


----------



## foxspizza53 (Jun 12, 2013)

6.0 gas has bad mpg. But its a very good motor. This is why I bought a 2011 2500 with duramax w/ Allison trans. I get 16-17 around town. And towing our 320 bh I get 13mpg. Prob could get 14 if I really watched my foot. We have got 20 highway not towing.
We traded our 2010 gmc 1500 it had a 5.3 and towed our 320bh great. I could not pass up the deal I got on the duramax.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

It'll get better once it's broken in. Add a cai and a Blackbear tune and you can pick up 2 or 3 mpg. Too nice a truck to give back!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I think you need to do a little math here to really understand the financial impact of turning in the truck. Assume you drive 10,000 miles per year, at 10 mpg would mean you will burn 1000 gallons of gas. At $4 per gallon, that is $4000 for gas over the year. Now assume you trade in the truck and get another truck that gets maybe 15 mpg, you need to be resonable in the assumption. That means you will burn 667 gallons of gas over the year. At $4 per gallon, you will spend $2668 for fuel over the year. The difference is $1332 per year. You will take a much bigger hit than this on your truck and you are probably looking at three or more years to make your money back.

If it were me, I would get a small car to use for your daily driving around. This is what I have done, truck does towing duty and maybe some work around the house. Not only will you save on gas, but you will also avoid wear and tear on your truck as a daily driver. My 7 year old truck is in beautiful condition and has only 60k miles on it. You will also have less maintenance. Parts on these heavy duty trucks are much more expensive than a car. So you save here as well. My beater (not really a beater, I just call it that) car is used to go to work and run errands. It gets over 20 mpg and has been very reliable. I paid $2800 for it two years ago. Easily makes good financial sense to leave the truck parked. I think if you sit and run some numbers, this option might also make sense for you.

DAN


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I did the math and some checking around, run into some guys i know that have the same truck, they use priemum gas and get 2 to 3 mi increase in mileage, I have a new toyota Prius that get 50 MPG that I drive all time, I guess I should have done more research before i bought the truck. Looking at a GForce Chip, all reviews say it will give me a couple of mpg's. thanks for feedback.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Northern Ninja said:


> It'll get better once it's broken in. Add a cai and a Blackbear tune and you can pick up 2 or 3 mpg. Too nice a truck to give back!


I guess we're all kinda math-heads. If you purchase a Cold Air Injection system it'll be around $270 and the Blackbear Traditional tune average is about $600. Let's just say $900 to gain 3mpg.

10,000 miles @ 10 MPG = 1000 [email protected] $4.00/gal = $4000

10,000 miles @ 13 MPG=	770 [email protected] $4.00/gal = $3076

The math says the upgrade will pay for itself in 10,000 miles. Northern Ninja's suggestion sounds good. Hmmmm... maybe I'll try that. I already have the KLN cold air filter.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

My truck in signature below gets 12.5 empty combined hwy/city as daily driver. Towing 12k fifth wheel, about 7. I didn't expect any better or any worse. It is a gas sucking truck. Your mileage may improve a bit as it breaks in. In my opinion it is one hell of a power train for a gasser. No complaints here. 
Steve


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

danny285 said:


> I did the math and some checking around, run into some guys i know that have the same truck, they use priemum gas and get 2 to 3 mi increase in mileage, I have a new toyota Prius that get 50 MPG that I drive all time, I guess I should have done more research before i bought the truck. Looking at a GForce Chip, all reviews say it will give me a couple of mpg's. thanks for feedback.


Research is always hard on trucks since they do not publish mileage. Anything you would have gotten on the Internet on mileage is always suspect. Two people with the exact same trucks and trailers can claim totally different mileage.

Hey, you already got a Prius, just drive that car and use your truck for towing and fun. Understand it is a lot of money to be sitting there, but unless you use the truck for work, it is money that is really just sitting there anyways. You don't need a 1 ton truck to drive to work. You bought it to tow your trailer.

DAN


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You are right I bought the Truck to Tow my Outback, I guess the Prius has me spoiled with the 50mpg that it gets . I didnt expect any mpg towing but am dissapointed with the unloade mileage but I can drive it a long was on what i would loose if i got rid of it, It Looks nice sitting inside my garage.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

danny285 said:


> You are right I bought the Truck to Tow my Outback, I guess the Prius has me spoiled with the 50mpg that it gets . I didnt expect any mpg towing but am dissapointed with the unloade mileage but I can drive it a long was on what i would loose if i got rid of it, It Looks nice sitting inside my garage.


I feel your pain, I got a 3/4 ton diesel that sits most of the year. We have long hard winters up here, truck is parked and stored for five months at a time. I don't use it as a daily driver because it is too big and I want her to last. I also do not want to expose her to salt in the winter, which is deadly to a car or truck. While painful, there is some beauty in doing this. If you take care of her, keep her clean, baby the hell out of her, you will have one sweet, reliable truck for years to come. You will also have a very capable tow vehicle that will enable you to upgrade your trailer with minimal limitations in the future. You trade it all in on something smaller, you will not be able to do this. So maybe trading it all in would make sense in the short term, but maybe not so much in the long term. I guess it all depends on what your plans and immediate needs are. Good luck on your decision, I do understand your dilema.

DAN

BTW - My truck also looks nice sitting in our garage! And it will continue to look nice for years to come!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

danny285 said:


> I got myself a new TV, a 2013 GMC 2500HD 4X4 with the 6.0 gas engine. I problem is that, I didnt expect to get any gas mileage towing but am really dissapointed with the daily nontowing mielage. It is getting 10 mpg as a daily driver, flat ground. I am in a rural area where it is 10 miles to anything, 20 miles to WMT. Anyone got one of these trucks. I did expect to get at least 12 to 14 on a daily basis, am looking at a tuner of some type hopeing that will help. any ideas, I would probably get killed if I took it back and traded it but I cant afford to drive it. Thanks for letting me vent.


What rear axle? My buddy does "slightly" better with the same truck and a 3.73


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree that there may be some modification to help mileage a bit, but emphasis on the "bit". Gas engines do not realize the increases in powEr and mileage that diesels do when modified. A cold air induction system may help a little but you have to decide if the benefits will outweigh the costs. I am not too sure I agree that it will raise your mileage 2-3mpg. That would mean you are recognizing a 20-30% gain in fuel economy and I have not seen ANY of the manufacturers making such a claim (at least not on a gas powered pick up truck).


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you want to see what others are getting with that engine or others for comparison, go to fuelly.com and see some real world data.


----------



## laxkid0002 (May 21, 2012)

My 2011 with 11,500 miles is averaging (according to the EVIC) 13.1. I have not reset it since i bought the truck. And we do travel with the trailer, and a couple times a month tow a 10K dump trailer. I have 3.73 gears, extended cab 6.5 box. 4x4. I drive 9 miles to work one way. I haven't hand calculated anything yet, but I also had a 2011 ram 1500 outdoorsman with 3.92 Hemi and that didnt do any better anyway. But that was more fun to drive.....


----------

